# CNC Woodcarving equipment



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

Tom's template thread is closed, but I saw references to the Carvewright CNC unit, also marketed by Sears. In reading reviews at both sites I found considerable unhappiness with the unit, with many of them being returned for a refund. Some of the criticisms concerned the quality of the materials chosen. Several complaints were that after one or two uses the unit would no longer function. 
On ebay I found CNC routing units being offered with better contruction and choice of materials. When I called the company, they said they would be coming out with a desktop unit within a month, at price more competitive than the aformentioned unit. The company is DynaCNC and they are located in Monroe, WA http://www.dynacnc.com. I was told that 20 units were the first build and will appear on ebay. Check it out if you are interested.


----------



## IRONMAN (Dec 11, 2004)

*Dyna Cnc Unreliable*

Dyna Cnc Talks A Good Game But Their Follow Through And Customer Service Leaves A Lot To Be Desired.
I Bought A Kit From Them To Build A 24 In By 36 In Cnc Router.
Instead Of A Couple Weeks Delivery It Took Close To 3 Months.
And Even Then They Shorted Me Some Components...it Took 9 Months To Get A Lenght Of Igus Chain That They Should Have Had In Stock. -dan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A couple of our members have the CompuCarve units and have voiced no complaints so far. I am sure they will weigh in on this. While CNC routing is going strong for commercial uses it is still in its infancy for home use. There will be growing pains for all the companies involved. If there is enough interest we will devote a forum to home CNC machines and software. Real worlk experience is far better than the feedback on a web site where somebody wanted their money back because they could not figure out how to use a product.
Template Tom will return when he finishes his instructional DVD.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dad

I have one of the Carvewright machines and I must say it's great !
I have done many projects and have only had some errors but that was because I didn't read the manual 3 or 4 times,because it's new type of machine for the hobby shop it's going to have some errors and bugs.
It's a router in a box so to speak, the key word is in a box to make it safe to run for the hobby shop user, I also readed all the items on the forums b/4 I got one and I tried to pull the meat, out from the junk so to speak,some did return the machine like you said BUT I think many of them are user errors, there are many items on the machine that will stop it from running , (safety switchs that get full of saw dust) the biggest one is saw dust error many have made a vac systems to help with that and I did it also.

You made note of the DynaCNC that will be sold on eBay and they are now selling it on that web site BUT $1500.00 for a metal frame without anything else is a bit high in my book, most hobby shops will have a hard time using the software that you must buy as a extra item unlike the Carvewright machines not to talk about all the other items you must buy b/4 you can use the machine.

You also said Sears is selling the Carvewright that's true and I don't think Sears would take on JUNK to sell because they don't sell junk, Sears is not a fly by night company and they backup what they sell that's why I got my machine from them.. 

Below you will see a link to the ebay web page for the DynaCNC you should read that web page from top to bottom and then read it one more time, it has some real nasty hooks.

-------------------
CNC ROUTER Table 24" x 36" Metal Wood Art Signmaking
US $1,495.00


X-Axis Travel Bed: 
21'' - 25''

Make: 
DynaCNC TT2436B
Y-Axis Travel Bed: 
31'' - 35''

Model: DYNACNC
Z-Axis Travel Bed: 
Less than 10'' 

#********** ▼ ▼
Motors, Controls, Electronics, Power Supply, Cables, Computer, Software are ALL Optional and sold seperately.
#
Build this router table with our complete DIY assembly instructions, add your motors, electronics, cables, computer and software and you are ready to cut.
#
The Kit ships 40% assembled. Super easy to assemble the rest of the kit per our instructions


http://cgi.ebay.com/CNC-ROUTER-Tabl...3QQihZ015QQcategoryZ12584QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Plus a you tube link to view the machine running on the same ebay web page
---------------------

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator


Bj 




dadsalmon said:


> Tom's template thread is closed, but I saw references to the Carvewright CNC unit, also marketed by Sears. In reading reviews at both sites I found considerable unhappiness with the unit, with many of them being returned for a refund. Some of the criticisms concerned the quality of the materials chosen. Several complaints were that after one or two uses the unit would no longer function.
> On ebay I found CNC routing units being offered with better contruction and choice of materials. When I called the company, they said they would be coming out with a desktop unit within a month, at price more competitive than the aformentioned unit. The company is DynaCNC and they are located in Monroe, WA http://www.dynacnc.com. I was told that 20 units were the first build and will appear on ebay. Check it out if you are interested.


----------



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

As I said in my first post, this is a new unit and not out yet. When I talked to them, they had just seen the Sears unit. He asked if I would like to see a Dremel, or a different type of small router. Told him my preference would be the latter. Their construction appears to be a lot more sturdy than the Carvewright. I am not inclined to purchase a unit with so many complaints about it, and the customer service offered. Many have said that it was too early to market without full testing. I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer and decisions about things I cannot see, or get hands on are usually be collecting data from other users. I have a DVD from Dyna, but of course have not seen the new unit yet. The way it was described to me is that it would be complete and hopefully a lot more price competitive. We shall have to wait and see, won't we... smile


----------



## War_Eagle (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello I Have a Carvewright and it dose great work but after 2 or 3 small projects 1 of the sencors came out of the head so I emailed them they sent a $100. shipping lable repaired it and sent it back with no ? asked. Great people.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

dadsalmon said:


> Their construction appears to be a lot more sturdy than the Carvewright. I am not inclined to purchase a unit with so many complaints about it,


you are still bashing on craftsman, i have a belt sander by craftsman and it wouldnt tighten to the belts anymore so i contacted them and they send a label to send it back to them for free. They have awesome customer service. that was a long time ago, i got a black and deckar one now, craftsman would never take on a piece of junk machine, and if you mount the carvewright machine it will be justas sturdy as any other cnc machine.
jeff


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I bought one of the Carvewright machines and don't know how many hours I spent on the telephone with the company trying to get problems worked out. After sending the machine back to the company 2 times (at their expense I must say) within a month, I told them to just keep it. Their customer service was top notch. If their machine was as good as their customer service I would probably still have the Carvewright. I would like it very much if I never had to deal with customer service. That is my idea of a good machine. 

I went the route of building my own CNC machine and am very happy with it.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BlueGoose said:


> I bought one of the Carvewright machines and don't know how many hours I spent on the telephone with the company trying to get problems worked out. After sending the machine back to the company 2 times (at their expense I must say) within a month, I told them to just keep it. Their customer service was top notch. If their machine was as good as their customer service I would probably still have the Carvewright. I would like it very much if I never had to deal with customer service. That is my idea of a good machine.
> 
> I went the route of building my own CNC machine and am very happy with it.


Hey BlueOne...

Is your shop made CNC machine available for us to see it and, of course, you tell us how you made it, etc.?  

Software... ease of use, etc. Compared to the CarveWright?

Thank you...


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't want to hijack this thread so I will start another one - 

see Joes 2006 CNC


----------

